

Google Trends: Common Lisp - TeMPOraL
http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
MisterWebz
People get excited about CL, so they use Google to search for some tutorials.
Then they notice all the parentheses and quickly abandon it.

On a more serious note, i'm quite interested in hearing a realistic
explanation.

------
mechanical_fish
Ah, it's Google Trends again, the world's most famous chart with no units.

They should put a link to _How to Lie With Statistics_ on every page.

~~~
bad_alloc
Well at least we can compare ist to other things, like c++:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=lisp%2C+c%2B%2B&ctab=0...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=lisp%2C+c%2B%2B&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)
Sadly lisp is in a steady decline now, just like C++. Are the old languages
dying?

~~~
prodigal_erik
The obligatory quote is "Lisp doesn't look any deader than usual to me" (David
Thornley).

------
zck
By way of comparison, it's got similar search volume as Algol:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+algol&ctab...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+algol&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)
. It loses to Erlang and OCaml:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+erlang%2C+ocam...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+erlang%2C+ocaml&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)
, and Clojure:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+clojure&ct...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+clojure&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)
. It's well below Haskell:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+haskell&ct...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=common+lisp%2C+haskell&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)
.

------
TeMPOraL
Interesting peaks.

~~~
abstractbill
Unfortunately I would guess the peaks are simply due to the incredibly low
search volume (I say this as the owner of the site that's the second search
result for "common lisp documentation").

